# Treatment after scheduling appointment



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear all,

I have been given a treatment scheduling date in July and I was wondering how long after this appointment does treatment usually start. We've had all our tests and we've been told it will be ICSI due to morphology.

I'm "chomping at the bit" at the moment. Really excited but a bit nervous too.

Many thanks in advance   

Kitty x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Kitty - things should start moving pretty quickly after your appointment. Depends on where you are on your cycle. If I remember rightly, this is the appointment when you receive all the medication and are given your date for the first injection. Good luck for your cycle!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Kitty, Yeah it should all move quickly from here.  After my scheduling appointment I started with my next cycle.  Good luck hun xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. Sounds like it could all be hapening pretty soon then.

I'm not sure what to do about Clomid now. I'm on it as a boost and this is the second month. I should be on about CD4 on my appoinment day and I'm a bit concerned that taking the clomid next month might delay treatment for another month. I don't know what to do for the best. I wasn't told to stop the Clomid if my appointment came through so I'm not sure what to do.

Does anyone know if Clomid would interfere with the IVF meds?? If they schedule treatment for the next period I guess this won't be an issue but I don't want to waste any time.

Sorry to ramble on   

Kitty xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kitty

i was told a couple of years ago that you needed to be off clomid for a little while before doing ivf tx. 
if i was you give the nurses a ring at clinic and explain to them and they will soon help you. 

good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya kitty

welcome to the boards

i agree with queenie, give the nurses a call and see what is best to do.


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you both,

I'll ring and see what they say.

Kitty x


----------

